# My first Pink Eyed White Litter......



## NaomiR

I have a trio of (Silver doe x silver buck) and (silver buck x Pew doe) which I thought would deliver sooner than the pew x pew litter which are only due later this week, but the silver x pew don't look very big to me :?

I had the pew's out last night and they're HUGE lol and the buck's obviously been chased out of the nest because he's been wandering about aimlessly all day so I put him into his own tank bless him.

I think the pew's could burst any second, how exciting


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Im so excited! PEWs :love1


----------



## NaomiR

I'm glad you like them too 

This is the Daddy........big strapping lad


----------



## stace_m

Bless him hes a beautiful big lad. I think you should put that photo in the competition section hes definately matcho


----------



## NaomiR

This is my enormous lady-in-waiting.......


----------



## sommy

WOW! that is the only word that comes to mind! she's ma-hoosive!


----------



## NaomiR

well I've only had the one litter before so I don't really have anything to compare her to but she does look like she's swallowed something she shouldn't lol

how many do you reckon she'll have?? my money's on 10 :shock:


----------



## sommy

£10 on 9! lol


----------



## Tina

she looks huge, im guessing 11


----------



## NaomiR

I can't believe they're both holding out, both of them are just waddling round bless them - hopefully they will litter tonight


----------



## sommy

For some reason your big buck reminds me of a crocodile! He looks light he's just sauntering over to the camer to attack it like a crocodile would!


----------



## NaomiR

YEY WE HAVE BABIES!!

One of the pew does littered this evening and (big surprise) my silver doe also littered which I wasn't expecting I don't think she's had very many but I'll have to wait a few days before I can take a peek right???

They're all jolly noisey!!


----------



## sommy

Ah! no sleep tonight!

Congrats!!


----------



## NaomiR

Oh and I forgot to mention.......SHE HAD 14!!!!


----------



## sommy

WOW!! That's alot of babies you got there!!
They must sound like a little choir!


----------



## NaomiR

funny enough the 2 my silver doe had yesterday make more noise :lol:

the 14-strong look GORGEOUS all have fat milky tum tums 

but 14.........owch :help


----------



## sommy

Weird!
wow..... 14. What to say? What are you gonna do with them?


----------



## NaomiR

Just checked and there are "only" 13 lol

And I'm going to eat them all up!!!!


----------



## Cait

I would advise you to cull that litter if you want strong babies. If you're against culling then I understand, but I believe that you have already discussed this with another breeder and said you were willing to do so - if so, now is the time.


----------



## sommy




----------



## NaomiR

2 days later and I'm just about to check if the other pew doe has littered, god help me if she's also had 13 lol :lol:


----------



## sommy

Oh jeesus!!


----------



## NaomiR

well she's still hanging onto hers but she is as big if not bigger than the one who already littered!!


----------



## sommy

Uh oh!!


----------



## NaomiR

here they both are sitting on the (one) litter of pink wrinklies


----------



## sommy

Ow so cute! There nest looks very pretty like they made it in a field! (I'm just wierd :ugeek: )


----------



## NaomiR

no you're not wierd it IS a beautiful nest it might be a pew thing because since I took the buck out he's also made the most fabulous nest in his little buck tank bless him


----------



## sommy

Ah Bless him, I bet he thinks the little ones are gonna come andlive with him!


----------



## NaomiR

well litter number 1 are now 3 days old and NO SIGN of litter number 2 but I think she's eaten them as she's HUGE :lol:

hopefully they will arrive today or this evening, I will tell her to get a move on or cook her a curry


----------



## sommy

Definately go fro the curry! that'll blow them out! :twisted:


----------



## NaomiR

well it seems the mere threat of curry worked the second doe is busy delivering her litter, they look SO diddy next to the first litter I was really lucky the ladies let me sit and watch but I didn't want to disturb them too much so I've left them in peace now - will do a tail count later :lol:


----------



## NaomiR

I'm a bit worried I've just checked on them and the new litter are scattered everywhere not all tucked up neat in the nest and 2 of the original litter have been flung out too, both girls are just sitting on 2 new ones and 2 of the original ones.

I put the cold scattered ones back in the nest


----------



## sarahh

Ah not good you will prob need to keep an eye on them. They may have picked up that there is something wrong with the babies and have just left them. Good one sticking the cold ones back in the nest it may have been that they have got confused by all the new ones. Hopefully they will feed the lot of them and everything will be ok.


----------



## NaomiR

well after poutting them all back last night both Mum's were sat on all the bubs, I'm just off to check them now they won't have survived a night out of the nest so hopefully they kept them all warm :roll:


----------



## NaomiR

as suspected 5 were kicked out of the nest probably early last night and they didn't make it through the night 

the ones that were booted off all have black-ish marks on them, then others are fleshy pink in colour does this mean anything?

there are 2 more in the nest that have black sort of marks but the ladies are happily feeding them all  :?:


----------



## sarahh

There must have been something wrong with them and that they are feeding the other 2 bubs means they knew they wouldn't survive. Its awful I know but law of the jungle survival of the fittest. I am so sorry hun.


----------



## NaomiR

All the little ones snuggled up with their Mum's, I don't think they know who's Mum or baby belongs to who but I don't suppose it matters, they all look snug and warm and happy - lovely sight :thumbuo


----------



## sarahh

Aww bless them so cute. It doesn't matter in mouse society who is mum as they pile the babies on top of each other and just feed whoever. They are looking really good.


----------



## NaomiR

Both mum's are doing exceptionally well and all the babies are GORGEOUS the bigger ones (who are a week old tomorrow!) have litte fuzz over their bodies I can't wait for them to open their eyes so I can say HELLO :lol:

I'm definiately going to carry on with the pew's I'm totally in love with them - and not just the babies I love them all *swoon*


----------



## sarahh

Aww glad both mums are doing well with the babies. Gosh nearly a week old already thats gone quick. PEW's are lovely.


----------



## NaomiR

they are growing up SO quickly


----------



## Angelmouse

They are soooo pretty! bet your well chuffed


----------



## Vivian

ohhh babyyyys i love them... PEW is sooo swet ....


----------



## sommy

ooo! jealous


----------



## NaomiR

thank you YES I'm very chuffed with them, they are the sweetest things ever they're all over the place tonight the poor Mum's really have their work cut out for them :lol:


----------



## Loganberry

Glad to see the does and bucks have been hard at work for you Naomi! If anyone else is interested in PEW or silver stock, feel free to get in touch (I am the breeder of Naomi's silvers, PEWs and chams.)


----------



## Vivian

oh thats verry unfair..im so far away *cry*


----------



## NaomiR

Loganberry said:


> Glad to see the does and bucks have been hard at work for you Naomi! If anyone else is interested in PEW or silver stock, feel free to get in touch (I am the breeder of Naomi's silvers, PEWs and chams.)


NOTE TO MOD's : just add this to the bottom of my threads :lol:


----------



## Loganberry




----------



## NaomiR

Now we have our eyes open - everyone wave :lol:


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Hello cutie pies! *waves*


----------



## NaomiR

Peteyandthegang said:


> Hello cutie pies! *waves*


lol that's the spirit glad I'm not the only nutter tee hee :lol:


----------



## yyoung

That is the cutest thing ..... so pretty. You must be well chuffed.

How many babies is that you've got now ?

I have really enjoyed watching my 'unplanned' babies grow up ..... so much so that I may even try a little breeding myself.

You are breeding for exhibition aren't you ? When will you know if your babies are good to show then?


----------



## NaomiR

I refuse to count them all, it would probably frighten me to death :lol:

I won't know if any of them are "showable" until I show them but I'll probably breed half and show half just hope I manage to select the right ones for each "job" lol

I have 1 pew doe that I'm really excited about already and 1 silver buck, the champagne's haven't coloured up yet but I'm hoping to have something showable in there too 

The Mummy does will move over into my marked breeding now so the youngsters will have to take over the line continuation


----------

